# paradigm titan v.2 refoam



## david yurik (Feb 17, 2013)

can anyone chime in on this? i have some older titan version 2's that i am quite fond of. i don't really want to replace them and would like to just replace the foam. i have watched you tube videos and read a few postings and i really only have one question left.

do i need to cut out the dust cap and use shims? i read one post somewhere that said for this particular speaker they do not shim. they aligned this woofer by manually moving the woofer up and down to verify no rubbing.

i would prefer to just leave the dust cap in place but only if that can work. if not then i will cut it out and shim.

thanks for any info.

dave


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Do you have access to the proper sized surrounds from Paradigm or were you planning on using generic ones?


----------



## david yurik (Feb 17, 2013)

the kit i was leaning towards are an exact dimension match. here is the link:

http://www.wooferrepair.com/6kit.html

the dimensions match the speaker perfectly. i have found other kits that say they are for my paradigm v.2's but to be honest - i prefer this kit as i can confirm the measurements. with the other kits i am just trusting the seller and the add that everything will be correct.

sorry so long to respond. i was out of town over the holidays.

dave


----------



## david yurik (Feb 17, 2013)

here was the other kit for sale that suggested moving the cone to center it instead of using the shims.

http://w.mawebcenters.com/midwestspeaker/ecommerce/diy-repair-kits/specialty-refoam-kits/paradigm/paradigm-titan-6-5-inch-refoam-kit-f6-6.html

dave


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I am not sure which approach to use since I have never had to re-cone anything. If the first kit is a perfect match dimensionally, I can't see a reason not to try it. I would go for it. If it doesn't go well, we can help look for woofer replacements. If it does go well, you're back in business :T


----------



## david yurik (Feb 17, 2013)

well i went with kit whose dimensions were spot on. the glue was elmers white ( even the wife thinks so ) and there was some "extra" that dried on the cone but........ they sound as good as new. i cut the dust cap and centered the speaker with shims and it was as easy as pie.

there are two things i would change next time around. i was a little impatient with the glue and didn't allow it to tack enough before putting things together. next time i will wait and allow the tackyness to be further along.

the second is that i would run a small tape ring ( or marker ring ) on the woofer. this would make it much easier to see exactly where the foam is on the cone and if taped - make cleanup much neater on the cone.

overall i couldn't be happier. the kit shipped for $24 from woofer repair and my speakers got a thorough testing tonight. no complaints at all!!

dave


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Very cool. Thanks for keeping us updated on the process!


----------



## david yurik (Feb 17, 2013)

here are a few pics.

the woofer with the foam removed, the woofer re-foamed. you can see the glue over spill on the cone.

and my test rig. i am using rotel / carver amps and the paradigm v.2, polk rit4, and bang & olufsen redline 140's.

dave


----------

